# Filling the "cracks"



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Still working on this bid for a NC garage (1025 sq feet). Have looked at several products, including Tile Clad, H and C, Armour Seal.
They want a smooth, shiny surface.

The HO is worried about the score lines accumulating debris (153 linear feet) and wants to know about "caulking" them so the surface is flush. I know there are products to fill cracks, but these are the saw cuts. This seems odd to me as I thought they served as an expansion joint.
It is an unheated garage in a freezing climate.

So what is the deal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you talking about the concrete floor?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

yes, I am


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hydraulic cement


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If they are cracks then fill them, if they are expansion joints then I think you will have to leave them. 

Are you looking for strictly WB or also considering solvent based?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I highly recommend Sikaflex.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Hydraulic cement


That sh*t dries quick


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Found a good article on this: http://searchwarp.com/swa144823.htm


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And Armourseal, Chris.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The Armorseal is the first choice, then the HO, GC and SW all got together, now looking at Tile Clad, I don't really know all the differences, Rob does and he is in Idaho, I am just trying to get some bids together.
It is the filling of the expansion joint that has me baffled.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

sikaflex


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> sikaflex


You fill expansion joints Scott?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You fill expansion joints Scott?


We have one builder that prefers that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> sikaflex


Maybe i need to rephrase my question!

Is it good practice/common to fill the expansion joints in the floor of an unheated garage?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Maybe i need to rephrase my question!
> 
> Is it good practice/common to fill the expansion joints in the floor of an unheated garage?


NO :no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> NO :no:


Its actually kind of nice.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My crew does rock paper scissors to decide which guy will throw on the kneepads and clean the sumbitches out. Thats the most fun part of the job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say No as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wouldnt fill it with cement. But something like sikaflex is just like rubber. There is no functional problem with filling it. Some people prefer the visual and aesthetic benefits of filling the expansion joints. They can be a bit unsightly in a nicely finished floor, and definitely are collectors of all manner of debris. Although, I havent found a wisepainter in one yet.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Still working on this bid for a NC garage (1025 sq feet). Have looked at several products, including Tile Clad, H and C, Armour Seal.
> They want a smooth, shiny surface.
> 
> The HO is worried about the score lines accumulating debris (153 linear feet) and wants to know about "caulking" them so the surface is flush. I know there are products to fill cracks, but these are the saw cuts. This seems odd to me as I thought they served as an expansion joint.
> ...


Sika 1A, and Sika 1c SL (self leveling) polyurethanes, are good products. However, there is a minimum and maximum depth these products can be applied. They also may require backer rod when performing as a true expansion joint. Sika should be applied over the coated concrete as I understand it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Sika 1A, and Sika 1c SL (self leveling) polyurethanes, are good products. However, there is a minimum and maximum depth these products can be applied. They also may require backer rod when performing as a true expansion joint. Sika should be applied over the coated concrete as I understand it.


Absolutely correct. Definitely backer rod, and do not paint it. If you do, you have to wait 28 days and use their bonding agent. Pick the color closest to your finish color and apply after.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I wouldnt fill it with cement. But something like sikaflex is just like rubber. There is no functional problem with filling it. Some people prefer the visual and aesthetic benefits of filling the expansion joints. They can be a bit unsightly in a nicely finished floor, and definitely are collectors of all manner of debris. Although, I havent found a wisepainter in one yet.


 Yea but wouldn't the flexing risk causing the finish to fail there? 

EDIT nvm, I just reread your last post about not painting them.


----------

